# French Aries reopening



## Trotter (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyone any idea if and when they will reopen. As mentioned elsewhere, the Norwegian trip has been rejected because of price.
Now looking at spending September in Brittany.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 6, 2020)

I have read a number of reports by people travelling to France. 

There has been no mention of aires closure.


----------



## Bigshug (Jul 6, 2020)

Spent three nights on the aire at Boulogne last week, it was quite busy, mainly french and belgian motorhomes


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 6, 2020)

When did they close???? The aires in France are wide open and how they would close I would not know.  How do you close a public area?


----------



## Snapster (Jul 6, 2020)

The vast majority of Aires have been open for a couple of weeks or so. Some Camping Car Park Aires have remained open all the time with reduced capacity and limited services. The normal motorhome Aires were closed till the middle of last month. They were barriered or coned off with some just having notices telling you they were closed.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 7, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> When did they close???? The aires in France are wide open and how they would close I would not know.  How do you close a public area?


Returning from Portugal in May, the ones I tried were roped off. Used a couple of remote places from P4N. All Aires without petrol station on autoroutes were coned off. That’s why I came home in three days. Loads off miles every day and a hefty toll bill.


Snapster said:


> The vast majority of Aires have been open for a couple of weeks or so. Some Camping Car Park Aires have remained open all the time with reduced capacity and limited services. The normal motorhome Aires were closed till the middle of last month. They were barriered or coned off with some just having notices telling you they were closed.


Thanks for that. Let’s hope normal service can resume


----------



## John H (Jul 7, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> When did they close???? The aires in France are wide open and how they would close I would not know.  How do you close a public area?



On our way back to the UK in March, most were open but nearly all the motorway aires were barriered off and so were the village aires near Paris.


----------



## Glass man (Jul 7, 2020)

We will be setting off from Portugal in 10 days, 17th July.
I would welcome any information about Aires in Spain and France. 
And any other updates/advice.
Thank you.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 7, 2020)

Glass man said:


> We will be setting off from Portugal in 10 days, 17th July.
> I would welcome any information about Aires in Spain and France.
> And any other updates/advice.
> Thank you.


I’d be grateful if you could let us know how the journey goes, re, Aires stopovers points etc.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 7, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> When did they close???? The aires in France are wide open and how they would close I would not know.  How do you close a public area?


try with a gun or guns, hor hor move, or on your bike, ok.pj.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 10, 2020)

What a load of drivel. 


peter palance said:


> try with a gun or guns, hor hor move, or on your bike, ok.pj.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 10, 2020)

We arrived at WISSANT AIRE on the 19th March this year homeward bound from Spain,  and found it closed  and Police notices saying ALL Aires and Campsites in France had closed  by Government decree, we drove on to Sangatte and found a place to overnight , it is in our POIs but I did not know that at the time, we had a good night here with about 5 other vans and we then got the tunnel train back to the UK .


----------



## John H (Jul 11, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> We arrived at WISSANT AIRE on the 19th March this year homeward bound from Spain,  and found it closed  and Police notices saying ALL Aires and Campsites in France had closed  by Government decree, we drove on to Sangatte and found a place to overnight , it is in our POIs but I did not know that at the time, we had a good night here with about 5 other vans and we then got the tunnel train back to the UK .



It seems that many Departments were not listening! We stayed at the aire in Chaunay on 22nd March and it was still open (including free EHU) with no restrictions and then on 23rd we stayed at the aire in Montville, which had a notice at the entrance saying that we could stay but not venture into the village (there were several other vans there too). On the way north, we passed several other aires that were clearly open. We saw the police several times (including while we were hooked-up at Chaunay) and they said nothing about closures. On the other hand, every aire in the Somme was barriered off, so Departments were clearly all making their own decisions whatever the central government might have thought. Hope everything is back to normal in September 'cos that is when we are hoping to venture south again


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 11, 2020)

I copied this post from Motorhomer seems there is no problem in France using the Aires now .

AF La Ferte Saint Aubin just south of Orleans. About 10 Motorhomes overnight in this quiet spot, about 4 remaining after 9am. More on the aire than on the campsite 100 yds away. I think we will check out the town and it’s chattox  then wend our way down the Loire valley travelling west for a while towards Montsoreau. After that we head for the Puy de Dome near Clermont Ferrand.


----------

